

Microsoft's "single Windows ecosystem" makes more sense than you think - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/windows/183745/microsofts-mysterious-single-windows-ecosystem-makes-more-sense-you-think

======
bediger
Ridiculous. This is more "if only Ballmer would..." wishful thinking. It also
doesn't inform us why a "single Windows ecosystem" makes any sense for anyone
other than the accountants and marketeers at Microsoft itself. Oh, and lame
managers, who want to be wined and dined in order to make a "solution
selection".

